# Does anyone know how to find your Grubhub rating?



## AuxCordBoston

Doordash gives me my rating, and Uber gives me my % rating. What about Grubhub?


----------



## Invisible

GH doesn’t show drivers their rating. But several restaurants told me I was a 5, the highest.


----------



## AuxCordBoston

Invisible said:


> GH doesn't show drivers their rating. But several restaurants told me I was a 5, the highest.


That's the rating the restaurant gives you. That's not the rating given to you by the customer. There must be some calculation that Grubhub uses to rate the driver that we don't see.


----------



## Invisible

I know that. As I previously noted, GH doesn’t show you ratings. So if you already know so much, why ask?


----------



## AuxCordBoston

Invisible said:


> I know that. As I previously noted, GH doesn't show you ratings. So if you already know so much, why ask?


Just asking questions. Did not mean to offend. Just trying to learn more.


----------



## Woohaa

Don't know. But ratings for food delivery are pointless. When the food is ready I'll bring it to you. What the heck is there to rate really? My cologne or choice in T-shirt?


----------



## WildflowerRunner

Woohaa said:


> Don't know. But ratings for food delivery are pointless. When the food is ready I'll bring it to you. What the heck is there to rate really? My cologne or choice in T-shirt?


On UE a girl down rated me for being female. So there's that. (She was all dolled up and was expecting to put the moves on a delivery driver. I'm not sure she would have had any takers.)


----------



## KMANDERSON

WildflowerRunner said:


> On UE a girl down rated me for being female. So there's that. (She was all dolled up and was expecting to put the moves on a delivery driver. I'm not sure she would have had any takers.)


Oh she would have.


----------



## AuxCordBoston

This is the part of food delivery that sucks. Customer knows parking is tough but refuses to make it easier for the driver by meeting me in the lobby. The all caps says "you come to me. I'm not going to you."


----------



## Big Wig !!!

Woohaa said:


> Don't know. But ratings for food delivery are pointless. When the food is ready I'll bring it to you. What the heck is there to rate really? My cologne or choice in T-shirt?


LOL, when I did Rideshare my car was always clean, now I don't give a shit.


----------



## The Jax

AuxCordBoston said:


> View attachment 246970
> This is the part of food delivery that sucks. Customer knows parking is tough but refuses to make it easier for the driver by meeting me in the lobby. The all caps says "you come to me. I'm not going to you."


It happens. Just complete the delivery.


----------



## Nahdeen

Woohaa said:


> Don't know. But ratings for food delivery are pointless. When the food is ready I'll bring it to you. What the heck is there to rate really? My cologne or choice in T-shirt?


Wow what a total ****** bag you are! there’s actually a lot of reasons for ratings like if my food arrives cold I’m gonna rate you down if you’re late I’m gonna go ate you down if you don’t even notify me that my food has been dropped off I’m rating you down judging from your attitude I would guess you’re a one star delivery driver. 🤡🤡🤡🤡🤡🤡🤡🤡🤡


----------



## Judge and Jury

Nahdeen said:


> Wow what a total **** bag you are! there’s actually a lot of reasons for ratings like if my food arrives cold I’m gonna rate you down if you’re late I’m gonna go ate you down if you don’t even notify me that my food has been dropped off I’m rating you down judging from your attitude I would guess you’re a one star delivery driver. 🤡🤡🤡🤡🤡🤡🤡🤡🤡


I'm gonna rate you down because you are responding to a post from 2018.

Also, most of your reasons are beyond the driver's control. Further, how much do you tip?


----------



## Nahdeen

Judge and Jury said:


> I'm gonna rate you down because you are responding to a post from 2018.
> 
> Also, most of your reasons are beyond the driver's control. Further, how much do you tip?


Blah blah blah go eat a dick I don’t give two shits what you have to say


----------



## Woohaa

Nahdeen said:


> Wow what a total **** bag you are! there’s actually a lot of reasons for ratings like if my food arrives cold I’m gonna rate you down if you’re late I’m gonna go ate you down if you don’t even notify me that my food has been dropped off I’m rating you down judging from your attitude I would guess you’re a one star delivery driver. 🤡🤡🤡🤡🤡🤡🤡🤡🤡


You moron. Cold food has nothing to do with a driver. You could be the 4th driver to receive the order as it sat for over an hour, as others may have picked it up and turned it down for whatever reason. Or didn't you know that? You dumb azz.


----------



## Nahdeen

Woohaa said:


> You moron. Cold food has nothing to do with a driver. You could be the 4th driver to receive the order as it sat for over an hour, as others may have picked it up and turned it down for whatever reason. Or didn't you know that? You dumb azz.


Only moron I see here is you plus the fact that you one thousand percent look like a cracked out tweaker go eat a dick and maybe get a life instead of responding my comment from months ago what a ****ing loser you are


----------



## Nahdeen

Woohaa said:


> You moron. Cold food has nothing to do with a driver. You could be the 4th driver to receive the order as it sat for over an hour, as others may have picked it up and turned it down for whatever reason. Or didn't you know that? You dumb azz.


Sorry I’m not a loser that had no better job options than to deliver fast food. You’re obviously just mad about how big of a loser in life you became. Keep hustling for those $2 tips while I sit in my luxury office making $2k a day! Whose the moron here? Yep definitely you! Cracked out ghetto clown


----------



## Woohaa

Nahdeen said:


> Sorry I’m not a loser that had no better job options than to deliver fast food. You’re obviously just mad about how big of a loser in life you became. Keep hustling for those $2 tips while I sit in my luxury office making $2k a day! Whose the moron here? Yep definitely you! Cracked out ghetto clown


Skip the fairy tales about how YOU didn't/don't deliver. No one believes you. The only difference between you and everyone else here is that it's apparent that you still haven't quite figured out why you should refuse some deliveries and accept others. #dummy


----------



## Ms. Mercenary

Nahdeen said:


> Sorry I’m not a loser that had no better job options than to deliver fast food. You’re obviously just mad about how big of a loser in life you became. Keep hustling for those $2 tips while I sit in my luxury office making $2k a day! Whose the moron here? Yep definitely you! Cracked out ghetto clown


Oh YAY!

Another one of _those_!


----------



## Nahdeen

Woohaa said:


> Skip the fairy tales about how YOU didn't/don't deliver. No one believes you. The only difference between you and everyone else here is that it's apparent that you still haven't quite figured out why you should refuse some deliveries and accept others. #dummy


No pleaser I used to deliver but I’m like you’re cracked out ass I went back and got my education and got a corporate job so keep being the ****ing loser piece of shit that you are go smoke some more crack and hustle for those two dollar tips you ****ing loser bye loser


----------



## Nahdeen

Nahdeen said:


> No pleaser I used to deliver but I’m like you’re cracked out ass I went back and got my education and got a corporate job so keep being the ****ing loser piece of shit that you are go smoke some more crack and hustle for those two dollar tips you ****ing loser bye loser


They ****ed my response up so what that was supposed to say was I used to do deliveries until I grew a brain and went back and got my degree and got a corporate job now I’m making 10 times the money that you will ever see in your ****ing life because you like to sit and smoke crack and do two dollar deliveries you ****ing laser I hope you die of a crack overdose bye loser as monkey


----------



## joevegas

WildflowerRunner said:


> On UE a girl down rated me for being female. So there's that. (She was all dolled up and was expecting to put the moves on a delivery driver. I'm not sure she would have had any takers.)


Do women actually fantasize about screwing delivery drivers. Sounds like a 80s porn plot I grew up watching


----------

